# Glove box lock....



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Hello guys,
Can anyone tell me how to remove the complete glove-box lock at my 1968 Le Mans? I want to replace the veneer this winter.

(searched in the forum, but can't find correct answer....no youtube film...)
regards: Peter


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

You have to remove the lock cylinder from the assembly. Then unscrew the retaining nut from the front. 
Procedure is in the Fisher Body manual page 5-5. Even though it says Buick the procedure is the same.
68 lock shown


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Thanks a lot. ! 
get it out now.


----------

